# Dell Inspiron 1525 "Plugged in but not charging"



## manibama (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi
Well i have dell inspiron 1525 since june 2008 and everything was going fine untill march 2009. My ac adapter got burned out and then i bought a new adapter which initally chaged my battery for couple of days and worked perfectly well and then the msg appeared that ur power adapter is less than 65 watts and it wont charge the battery.then i did those procedures like taking the battery out and then agian putting it and after a continuous effort of 10-15 min it usually worked and started charging again untill adapter burnt..anyways after some time again that adapter got out of order and i changed the charger and i continued this process again n againb/c everytime i bought a new adapter it charged the battery for some time and then that msg reappeared and then charger got dead. So then i bought a genuine adapter the one which came with the brand new dell laptop and it did charge the battery for 2 months but 2 days back again same msg appeare i.e plugged in not charging.now in the mean time i used my laptop without ac adapter plugged in and its battery discarged and now its 0% and im working on my laptop connected with plugged in charger
even i tried to charge with the universal adapters of TARGUS company but the same problem continues
Now kindly help me to fix the problem and also tell me by running the laptop with 0% battery on the ac adapter would burn my MOTHERBORD...the second part is really urgent b/c i had very very very important stuff on it and if its gonna happen then i should quickly transfer it on the the external hardrive
Need an urgent response either here or on my email add i.c [email protected]
thanks in anticipation


----------



## manibama (Nov 21, 2009)

and also in the BIOS review it says that battery is idle and ac adapter is unknow device!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the adapter a OEM Dell product?


----------



## manibama (Nov 21, 2009)

OEM dell product is not written over it. its 90 w as adapter of pa-10 family and moderl no is PA-1900-02D....

Anyways ive another question as well
does charging the laptop by 4.62A adapter effects it. cos mine requires 3.34A?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the label on the bottom of your Laptop say 19v?
The ampereage would be ok if the voltage is correct, but that appears to be an aftermarket replacement adapter, if you know someone with that model laptop see if you can try there adapter.


----------



## manibama (Nov 21, 2009)

ok...thanks mate


----------



## manibama (Nov 21, 2009)

now another problem arising.....the battery light flashing orange and then turns blue for about 2-3 seconds and again start flashing orange and so forth!!!!shall i remove the batteries for a while untill im done with my work!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Save the work first, remove the battery and see if it will run only on the adapter.


----------

